

Launch: SEO platform for small biz - Making SEO Easy, Affordable & Measurable - khadim
http://www.searchenabler.com/

======
khadim
SearchEnabler was launched after iterating for 6 months based on early-
adopter's feedback. Targeting start-ups, small business & individuals seeking
to improve online visibility via natural search traffic.

